# Southern cross hops



## RobjF (3/7/13)

Hey guy any one know where I can buy southern cross hops in vic. Or a good substitute. I know craft brewer has some but don't really want to post it all the way down here. Can't seem to find anywhere around here that sells it. 
Cheers rob


----------



## Yob (3/7/13)

I dont know there are many substitues for something with desriptors like

*"The aroma is characterised by a heady mix of lemon peel and pine needles layered beneath the clean spiciness which typifies this New Zealand alpha selection"*

Pine I would think Chinook, but lemon, dunno, 

*"Used for first addition bittering this hop has no pretence at substitution for noble type. A kettle variety of the highest order Southern Cross imparts a soft bitterness with a subtle resinous quality. The essential oil component is such that it can deliver a delicate balance of citrus and spice when added toward the end of boil. Generally selected for its consistency in mainstream Lagers this hop has also ventured into the craft market as a reliable Brewpub mainstay."*

Citrus and spice? Id be looking to blend if I couldnt get hold of any, if you are sold on having this then there arent too many options, from those descriptions, Id blend a few, chinook, citra and a dash of simcoe or something if thats what I were chasing (Still dunno about the lemon though), very much a thumb in the air type thing though you'll agree.

I couldnt find anything in the substitution chart I have either, it's not listed in there.

Cheers and good luck


----------



## rosshorne (3/7/13)

Sorachi Ace is supposed to have a lemony flavour in addition to a bubble gum flavour.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/7/13)

I was about to say Sorachi Ace, but Rosshorne beat me to it.

Pilot, is allegedly pine and lemon, but I've no experience with it.


----------



## rosshorne (3/7/13)

Also:

*WARRIOR* 14.5- 17.0% Bittering 
Grapefruity and lemony, some piney notes. Also saw pineapple as a descriptor. Its high bittering value and very mild aroma offers new dimensions to IPA & Double IPA brewers. 
Used For: bittering big beers like Dogfish Head IPA.
Substitutes: About any high alpha

http://www.homebrewstuff.com/hop-profiles


----------



## Yob (3/7/13)

Sweeeet, never used either of those but good to know.


----------

